# Your most expensive fish?



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

Hi, i was just wondering what was the most any of you have ever spent on a fish?

Thought it would make an interesting thread.

Mine is a £15 Jack Dempsey, it'd be great if you could add pics aswell as price of it .


----------



## spyder (29 Nov 2011)

I'm a cheapskate around £7 for clown loach years ago.

Funnily enough I've spent more on a single plant recently £14 for a pot of Vesuvius


----------



## foxfish (29 Nov 2011)

I have bought various Koi at prices I don't want to admit too


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

Ohh, i forgot about my koi pond, i spent £60 on a 5" koi about 5 years ago, its about 16" now


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Nov 2011)

was either 80 or 90 for a 7 - 8 inch female red scribelt discus


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

Pics anyone?


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Nov 2011)

I spent £10ea on my Brevis and will spend probably £15+ ea on my julies and calvus.


----------



## FishyJake13 (29 Nov 2011)

£250 on an adult male zebra plec.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (29 Nov 2011)

Fish will also seem ridiculously cheap after buying dart frogs.


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

Im a member of the US planted tank forums and theres a post like this there thats why i made it, someone sold a silver arrowana for $60k


----------



## foxfish (29 Nov 2011)

I paid £120 for this Crayfish!


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Nov 2011)

I thought crayfish grew to like 6" theres me proven wrong.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Nov 2011)

FishyJake13 said:
			
		

> £250 on an adult male zebra plec.



Would love to see a pic of that, they are stunning!


----------



## Tom (30 Nov 2011)

I paid £90 for my Puffer  He was discounted from £125...


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Nov 2011)

freshwater or marine?


----------



## Tom (30 Nov 2011)

FW


----------



## RudeDogg1 (30 Nov 2011)

Will try to get a pic at the w/e


----------



## a1Matt (30 Nov 2011)

£30 on an l128, gorgeous patterning, and bred too, but unfortunately with a common bristlenose.

Spent £150 on a shoal of boraras in one go.


----------



## morefirejules08 (30 Nov 2011)

I paid £400 for a red tail golden arowana a few years ago!


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Dec 2011)

Quite expensive then.


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2011)

Not quite my most expensive but my Favourite by far:
Achilles Tang (marine) £90 (this pic is borrowed as i didn't have a pic of him)






Stunning fish!


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Dec 2011)

Very nice looking fish, my lfs has 3 of these in a 8ft tank.


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Quite expensive then.


for an asian arowana its quite cheap, he was about 16 inches and was working for the shop that stocked him so got a discount. sadly i cant find any pictures


----------



## Gill (3 Dec 2011)

Mine would be £50 + transhipping for a Pair of Giant Halfmoon Bettas Both Over 3Inches without the tails.


----------



## matador1982 (3 Dec 2011)

I recall chatting to a couple of the guys on the ADC stand at Aquatics Live they mentioned they currently had a few chaps bidding on a black tang it had reached £600 at that point!   

It's widely reported that boxer Amir Khan paid £3200 for a gem tang! Is there any surprise I moved away from being a salty! 

Personally the most expensive fresh water fish I've bought are my current pair of Electric blue rams £15 each


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Dec 2011)

Gem tang's are really awesome looking fish.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Dec 2011)

BUMP


----------



## nayr88 (10 Dec 2011)

Around 20quid for my all black half-moon short finned Betta, such an awesome looking fish IMO 

Paid around the same for pair of apisto's caca's  

So fairly low


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Dec 2011)

I paid £250 pound once for a breeding pair of solid blue cobalt discus which were killed by my nephew/ god son by pouring vimto into the tank. My missus phoned me saying the fish were on the side when I was working away so I drove home 2 1/2 hours from Manchester that night and did a massive water change and see what was going on. The nephew swore he hadn't done anything but I noticed the side of the tank was sticky, wet my finger and had a little taste (probably not a good idea could have been anything   ) Tasted like vimto, asked my missus and he'd had a glass. One confession later he admitted given them a drink.   

I don't know what chemical is in it but discus didn't like it at all. One fish died the next morning and the other the day after that. Ouch! Never again.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Dec 2011)

Sad story, guessing they never had any fry then?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Dec 2011)

Not one, the female would get spooked and eat the eggs. I had sorted some mesh out to put round the spawning cone and was going to have another crack at breeding when I wasn't working away, never got the chance. On the brighter side though that's what brought me back to plants.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Dec 2011)

Got any pics you could upload of the fish?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Dec 2011)

I Haven't mate, it was from a time when you had to to take your photos to the chemist to get developed   You probably think I'm from the bronze age now   These days there's a camera on everything even if it didn't need one.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Dec 2011)

Haha, alright, Don't worry about it.


----------

